# Java JTable und ODBC Problem



## Jack (20. Februar 2003)

Hi, 

Ich habe leider gottes zwei kleine Problemchen: 

1. Ich habe in Java ne neue JTabel erstellt. Dieser Hab ich einen neuen Table cell Renderer untergeschoben mithilfe dessen ich jeder Zelle der JTable eine neue Tabelle einfüge. Jezt will ich dass der Benützer auf die JTable in der JTable zugreifen kann d.h. In die Tabellen der untenliegenden JTable was reinschreiben kann. Wie kann man das lösen 

2. Ich nütze in einem Programm eine Datenbankanbindung an eine ODBC Access Datenbank die ich mit JDBC abrufen kann und beschreiben kann. Wenn ich mein Programm jetzt aber weitergebe, so ist auf dem rechner der person keine ODBC Quelle vorhanden. Weiß vielleicht jemand wie man mithilfe einer installationssoftware oder von hand in der Registry einen neue ODBC Datenbank erstellt?


----------



## Christian Fein (21. Februar 2003)

Hallo,

oha das ist ODBC Zeuch, vielleicht 
besser im Windows-Forum aufgehoben.

Zu 1.
Du kannst immer mit getParent() (oder ähnlich) das darüber liegende Controll aufrufen.


----------



## Jack (21. Februar 2003)

Danke für die Antwort!

Das mit ODBC poste ich jetzt nochmals ins Windows Forum. 

zu getParent(): 
Das würde mir galaube ich keinen Vorteil bringen, da die darüberliegende Zelle ja nicht editiert werden kann. Ich bräuchte also irgendwie auf jede Zelle einen Achtion Listener der dann auf die Untere tabelle weitergeleitet wird... oder irgendwie so???


----------



## Christian Fein (21. Februar 2003)

Dann leite deine Eigenen Klasse 
von JTable ab und übergib ihr beim Instanzieren eine 
Referenz auf das Controll auf das du Zugriff haben willst.


----------

